# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  FAJAS/BANDAS TRANSPORTADORAS Y PRODUCTOS AFINES

## KARINA VILLA

5.jpg6.jpg7.jpg8.jpg9.jpg*CZ BANDAS Y SUMINISTROS SAC .*  Somos una empresa Peruana Importadora, nos dedicamos a la distribución y comercialización de productos como Fajas/Bandas Transportadorasde PVC, PU de la marca mundialmente conocida NITTA- HOLA]NDA y Caucho (negras), suministros afines como Grapas Flexco USA, Pegamentos Rema Tip Top, Shore.de calidad y garantía para el sector minero, pesquero, petrolero, construcción, metal-mecánico e Industria en general.  Contamos con una amplia gama de cintas transportadoras de PVC y Poliuretano para diversos procesos como:Acumulación, transporte ascendente o descendente, carga/ descarga lateral. Inclusive curvos y helicoidales.Aplicaciones en la industria Agrícola y hortícola. Proveemos fajas que muchas veces permiten diámetros de polea más pequeños que las cintas de goma y en anchos a pedido del cliente. Así mismo proveemos juntas longitudinales, tiras de alineación, guías V y paredes laterales onduladas.Aplicaciones a los procesos de producción Alimentaria, cumpliendo los requisitos de la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos (FDA y USDA). Gran variedad de cintas de PVC blancas y de Poliuretano azules, flexibles y de excelente resistencia a la grasa y el aceite.  Existen diferentes modelos de grapas en el mercado y su colocación deberá hacerse de acuerdo con las instrucciones del fabricante.Como Distribuidores directos de la marca Flexco®, ofrecemos grapas abisagradas y atornilladas para aplicaciones mineras, construcción, maquinarias de carreteras, que operan sobre poleas. Son una solución inteligente y de fácil instalación. También contamos con stock de Grapas Alligator® Ready Set, insertadas previamente y diseñadas en tiras de una pieza, hacen que el empalme sea rápido y sencillo.Con grapas, Herramientas y equipos Flexco, garantizando a nuestros clientes, una combinación de productos alta calidad, resistencia y confiabilidad.
Ofrecemos servicios de vulcanizado, empalme mecánico, empalme en frío, empalme en caliente - caucho - PVC/PU, entre otros de acuerdo a la necesidad del cliente. 
Cualquier consulta no dude en escribirnos:
Contacto: Karina Villa Ramos
Correo: ventas1@czbandas.pe
Teléfono: 942643461Temas similares: Bandas/Fajas Transportadoras y productos Afines. SEMINARIO DE VENTAS Y MARKETING PARA PROFESIONALES DEL AGRO, RTCs O AFINES SEMINARIO DE VENTAS Y MARKETING PARA PROFESIONALES DEL AGRO, RTCs O AFINES SEMINARIO DE VENTAS Y MARKETING PARA PROFESIONALES DEL AGRO, RTCs O AFINES Tanques o reservorios modulares de acero para almacenar agua y líquidos afines

----------

